# 30th Nintendo DS Recommendation



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

What would you fellow TBT'ers recommend for my 30th Nintendo DS game?

I have already got the following Nintendo DS games:

Animal Crossing Wild World
Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
Super Mario 64 DS
Pok?mon Pearl
Pok?mon Diamond
Pok?mon Platinum
Pok?mon HeartGold
Pok?mon SoulSilver
Pok?mon Black
Pok?mon White
Mario Party DS
Mario Kart DS
Okamiden
New Super Mario Bros.
Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
Harvest Moon DS
Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands
Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
Sonic Colours
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie
Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Mini's
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
Final Fantasy III
Super Princess Peach


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

My awesome game idea should be it. It's in this board (gamer's lounge) CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> My awesome game idea should be it. It's in this board (gamer's lounge) CHECK IT OUT!


What an idiot...
That's not a DS game...


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> What an idiot...
> That's not a DS game...


 
Read my first post on it, IT CAN WORK FOR THE DS.
Don't even call me an idiot you pumpkin froo poots.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 30, 2011)

Sonic Rush?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Read my first post on it, IT CAN WORK FOR THE DS.
> Don't even call me an idiot you pumpkin froo poots.


I was specifically asking for "real" DS games...
Not ones that don't exist and looking at your idea, no offense, won't exist...


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I was specifically asking for "real" DS games...
> Not ones that don't exist and looking at your idea, no offense, won't exist...


 
Why????
What's wrong with it? I neomailed the creator of Nintendo and they said it would be a hit.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Why????
> What's wrong with it? I neomailed the creator of Nintendo and they said it would be a hit.


Housework is boring...


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Housework is boring...


 
Not if made into a high tech whip whop doodily dop tringin trongin twop a loppin race of frickle frackle pee poots on the hizzle yo


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Not if made into a high tech whip whop doodily dop tringin trongin twop a loppin race of frickle frackle pee poots on the hizzle yo


May you translate that into English? >:}


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> May you translate that into English? >


 
It will be loads of fun if made into a race of fisting asses and fury.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> It will be loads of fun if made into a race of fisting asses and fury.


I still say I want "real" DS games...
I'm sure Nintendo will make your game 



Spoiler



when pigs learn to fly


 as it sounds good.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 30, 2011)

enough with the arguing!


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2011)

there's already a games recomendation thread.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I still say I want "real" DS games...
> I'm sure Nintendo will make your game
> 
> 
> ...


 
No I'm  serious. I mailed the Nintendo President and they mailed me back saying my idea was incredible and that they'll move everything they're working on aside and work on my title only.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> enough with the arguing!


It's not arguing, don't worry. 
I'm just having a little fun.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> there's already a games recomendation thread.


 
*blushes*
Hai Bidoof


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> enough with the arguing!


 
Like Jason, I don't consider this arguing either 
*licks lips*


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Like Jason, I don't consider this arguing either
> *licks lips*


Exactly. 
I'm really enjoying this conversation to be honest KCourtnee, are you?


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Exactly.
> I'm really enjoying this conversation to be honest KCourtnee, are you?


 
Yes I am  
Especially because you're in it.
I


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Yes I am
> Especially because you're in it.
> I


Alright, as awesome as your game sounds, would you just recommend me a DS game that is out in shops right now that could be my 30th game?


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Alright, as awesome as your game sounds, would you just recommend me a DS game that is out in shops right now that could be my 30th game?


 
I'm sure you can't wait for m game Chore Challenge to come out
GET NINTENDOGS + CATS


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> I'm sure you can't wait for m game Chore Challenge to come out


I will preorder it when it comes out. 




			
				KCourtnee said:
			
		

> GET NINTENDOGS + CATS


That is for the Nintendo 3DS, I want Nintendo DS game recommendations.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I will preorder it when it comes out.
> 
> That is for the Nintendo 3DS, I want Nintendo DS game recommendations.


 
Ohhh I thought you just meant Nintendo DS in general, not excluding 3DS games. Whoops!
Anyways... hm... Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness. I loved that game when I was a sophmore, but it has since been stolen


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Ohhh I thought you just meant Nintendo DS in general, not excluding 3DS games. Whoops!
> Anyways... hm... Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness. I loved that game when I was a sophmore, but it has since been stolen


That is a good consideration.


----------



## rafren (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a crime to not have The World Ends With You, Professor Layton, and Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Brad (Jul 30, 2011)

Here are some reccomendations:

Animal Crossing Wild World
Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
Super Mario 64 DS
Pok?mon Pearl
Pok?mon Diamond
Pok?mon Platinum
Pok?mon HeartGold
Pok?mon SoulSilver
Pok?mon Black
Pok?mon White
Mario Party DS
Mario Kart DS
Okamiden
New Super Mario Bros.
Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
Harvest Moon DS
Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands
Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
Sonic Colours
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie
Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Mini's
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
Final Fantasy III
Super Princess Peach




Spoiler



Honestly though, get Phantasy Star ?.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 30, 2011)

phoenix wright: ace attorney.

why don't you have it, already?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Solatorobo: Red the Hunter?
One of my friend's have recommended that game.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 30, 2011)

Advance Wars Dual Strike and Advance Wars Days of Ruin are fun.
Super Scribblenauts, WarioWare: Touched, and Starfox Command are pretty good.


----------



## muffun (Jul 30, 2011)

Spoiler: **** yes


----------



## SockHead (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 30, 2011)

SockHead said:


>


That sounds like a good game, but I might have to get the original first to understand it properly.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 30, 2011)

You don't need the original.
There's Super Scribblenauts
Advance War Dual Strike
The World Ends With You


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 30, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> That sounds like a good game, but I might have to get the original first to understand it properly.


 erm.. it's the same thing, iirc.
you just write words to make stuff come to life, to get to the end of the level or something.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 30, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> erm.. it's the same thing, iirc.
> you just write words to make stuff come to life, to get to the end of the level or something.


 
This^ and in Super Scribblenauts you can write adjectives. (I think, I don't own it )


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professor_Layton
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ace_Attorney


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 30, 2011)

You don't have Elite Beat Agents. Why don't you have Elite Beat Agents? You must fix this crime. Now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 31, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You don't have Elite Beat Agents. Why don't you have Elite Beat Agents? You must fix this crime. Now.


 Phoenix Wright > that silly game, silly billy

so silly


----------



## Micah (Jul 31, 2011)

Get Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 31, 2011)

*Final Decision for my 30th Nintendo DS Game...*

After a lot of thought and consideration, I have got the choices down to the following five games:

Children of Mana
Heroes of Mana
Chrono Trigger
Yoshi's Island
Super Scribblenauts

If a Moderator views this topic, please add these to a poll.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 1, 2011)

Super Scribblenauts is really fun. Much better than Scribblenauts (the first one).

I haven't played the others, but I've heard of them.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 2, 2011)

I know that I've bumped the topic, but I only do that if I must say something REALLY important.

*I will be purchasing the winner on the 20th of August depending on price at the time.*
(If the price is too much at the time, I will choose one that I like and buy the winner another time)

I also hope to eventually get all five of these games and Scribblenauts.


----------



## Morkie (Aug 2, 2011)

If you like RPG's, get Chrono Trigger. It's definitely one of the best RPGs ever made. Truly a classic.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 2, 2011)

Morkie said:


> If you like RPG's, get Chrono Trigger. It's definitely one of the best RPGs ever made. Truly a classic.


I do like RPG's, I have got Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap, Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass, Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies, Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie and Golden Sun: Dark Dawn.


----------



## Morkie (Aug 2, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I do like RPG's, I have got Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap, Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass, Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies, Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie and Golden Sun: Dark Dawn.



Out of those games, Chrono Trigger is probably most similar to Dragon Quest. Chrono Trigger was made by the same company, Square Enix.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 3, 2011)

Morkie said:


> Out of those games, Chrono Trigger is probably most similar to Dragon Quest. Chrono Trigger was made by the same company, Square Enix.


I have seen Chrono Trigger as one of my friend's has it.
I forgot to add that I have Final Fantasy III as that is an RPG too.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 3, 2011)

Haven't played any of those aside from Yoshi's Island, so unless you have it for SNES, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 3, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Haven't played any of those aside from Yoshi's Island, so unless you have it for SNES, I wouldn't buy it.


Nope, I've not got that for SNES.


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 3, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Nope, I've not got that for SNES.


 Yoshi's Island ds is a sequel, not a remake. Why people think it's a remake?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 3, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> Yoshi's Island ds is a sequel, not a remake. Why people think it's a remake?


I know that it is a sequel Internetakias.

By the way, this is an off topic question, but how do you pronounce your username?
I have always wondered that ever since you joined The Bell Tree...


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 3, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I know that it is a sequel Internetakias.
> 
> By the way, this is an off topic question, but how do you pronounce your username?
> I have always wondered that ever since you joined The Bell Tree...


It's pronounced Internet?kias


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2011)

Internetakias said:


> It's pronounced Internet?kias


 
Yeah, me too. Could you sound it out.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 5, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I know that I've bumped the topic, but I only do that if I must say something REALLY important.
> 
> I will be purchasing the winner on the 20th of August depending on price at the time.
> (If the price is too much at the time, I will choose one that I like and buy the winner another time)
> ...


I have changed my mind, I will be purchasing the winning game on the 1st of September 2011 instead now.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Aug 8, 2011)

Truely you should just get an R4 card but I went for super scribblenauts


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 8, 2011)

PoxyLemon said:


> Truely you should just get an R4 card but I went for super scribblenauts


I am not like some people, I don't like R4 cards as it doesn't support the developers...


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 8, 2011)

PoxyLemon said:


> Truely you should just get an R4 card but I went for super scribblenauts


Truly you should not be supporting piracy. >_>


----------



## Lobo (Aug 8, 2011)

Any Professor Layton game. They were all amazing.


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2011)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. If you do not purchase it I will bake you to death in a confectioner's oven


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 11, 2011)

Hai der guiz...

I am just announcing that this poll will be officially finished on the 15th of August, so please get your votes in and counted and I will be purchasing the winner on September 1st 2011.


----------



## PrincessJess (Aug 13, 2011)

I voted!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 13, 2011)

I now won't be able to purchase the winner until about late September - early October.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2011)

Why so late?


----------



## Elliot (Aug 14, 2011)

1st - MAKE UP URR MINDZZ.
2ND - WHY U NO ACE ATTORNY


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 14, 2011)

Tomorrow will be the final day of voting and so anyone who hasn't voted, please do.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Why so late?



ahem


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2011)

Elliot said:


> 1st - MAKE UP URR MINDZZ.
> 2ND - WHY U NO ACE ATTORNY


^^^
No Ace Attorney is a shame. 

And I've never played those games so I can't pass judgement.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 15, 2011)

Ricano said:


> ahem


I am saving up for some games coming out this month.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 15, 2011)

This poll is now closed.


----------

